# someone is interested in me?



## wrongguy (Nov 14, 2011)

So I told my wife I wanted a divorce and a girl at my work is already interested in me? This was only 3 days ago and we have been seperated for 1 month and living apart for that time. What do I do? The new girl knows my situation......?


----------



## acsanny (Oct 25, 2011)

wrongguy said:


> So I told my wife I wanted a divorce and a girl at my work is already interested in me? This was only 3 days ago and we have been seperated for 1 month and living apart for that time. What do I do? The new girl knows my situation......?


well u have to make sure that u dont love your wife first
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wrongguy (Nov 14, 2011)

But i do love her and dont want the divorce in the first place. I had told her that because she had brought up divorce 3 times before I had and I kept fighting for us to work out. Then I said you are willing to compromise what we need and I am willing to compromise what we need. So let me move back in and we will work on us together. and she said no I have to prove it first..... BTW this is all over my ex wife and her needing me to set boundries on her. I have 2 boys with my ex also. But its not the first time she has kicked me out over it.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

If you are wanting to work things out or "prove" anything to your wife, why are you even bothering with another woman?


----------



## wrongguy (Nov 14, 2011)

Great question ^ I love my wife with all my heart and I want to be with her forever! But she is unwilling to let me move in. She is treating me like a abuser of some sort, like I have to get sober before she will let me come home. I am not anything like that at all. she has issues with my ex and how I handle things. Sometimes I have to pick and choose battles with my ex and she thinks I need to battle everything out with my ex. It makes it rough on me and my boys. Also I am tired of being kicked out this is the 3 time since being married one year ago over the same thing. Its like a feeling of rejection. I dont want to live my life being kicked out all the time cause I dont feel like fighting with my ex. She has primary custody and we have joint of my boys. I dont want to live in fear of always being kicked out. 

I am not bothering with another girl she approached me and I told her the truth about what I was going through, and yet she still pursues me. I have not called her and told her I cant till this is all settled. But i have to be honest it is a ego boost and makes me feel good that someone is interested in me. And understands dealing with a ex because she has one.

BTW my current wife has her son full time and doesnt have her ex in her life so she doesnt know what its like to have to deal with that.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

wrongguy said:


> I am not bothering with another girl she approached me and I told her the truth about what I was going through, and yet she still pursues me. I have not called her and told her I cant till this is all settled. But i have to be honest it is a ego boost and makes me feel good that someone is interested in me. And understands dealing with a ex because she has one.


Enjoy the ego boost - but keep her at a distance.

Ego boosts are good. Mild flirting is OK. But don't make your marriage any more complicated than it already is.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Your wife obviously has her reasons for not letting you move back in. She wants you to "prove" something to her. Do you honestly think playing around with another woman will win back your wife? LOL!

On a personal note, I dated a man with a child (whom I adored) and he had an ex-wife. While he was a strong man in our relationship and his career, he was such a ***** with his ex. It was disgusting to watch and I lost total respect. I broke it off because I didn't want that for my life.

Learn to be firm, but nice. With my ex (older DD's father), we only talk about the child (not so much now that she's 12 and with me full time), and I am firm, but nice.


----------

